# Пассатижи



## Maroseika

Russian пассатижи [passatizhi] means:
combination pliers
alicates universales
pince universelle
Kombinationszange
pinza universale.

As we see nothing similar to the Russian word, though from its phonetics and morphology (double "s", for example) it's evident it was borrowed from French or German.
Any idea?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> As we see nothing similar to the Russian word, though from its phonetics and morphology (double "s", for example) it's evident it was borrowed from French or German.



I'd definitely exclude German judging from the word's phonetics.


----------



## jester.

Is a double s always a hint to a German or French loanword? In that case I wonder if русский is a loanword, too?


----------



## Maroseika

jester. said:


> Is a double s always a hint to a German or French loanword? In that case I wonder if русский is a loanword, too?


I meant double "с" in the root, of course.
In thу case of русский double "c" is a fact of orthografy and not etymology (second "c" is a part of the suffix -ск-.
In the general, as far as I know, in the proper Russian words consonants are never doubled phonetically, save of the junction of the prefixes and the roots (поддать, рассеять, отточить, etc.). In other cases, even though the consonants are doubled in the writing like in the junction of the root and the suffix or in the borrowed words, we still pronounce them undoubled (профессор, корректор, раненный, Переславль-Залесский) with the very few exception like in some one-syllable roots (данный, конный).
Therefore doubled consonant in the root of the relatively recently appeared word is really the clear hint it was borrowed.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> I'd definitely exclude German judging from the word's phonetics.


A lot of French words came into Russian thru German-Polish mediation.


----------



## Kolan

En français буквально это будет passe-à-tige, что не лишено некоторого смысла (и звучит весьма похоже на многие другие французские устойчивые выражения), однако, требует толкования, типа мы с собой в Париже нужны как в бане пассатижи. 

Как, например, chantera pas, шантрапа, за которой стоит целый исторический анекдот.

Я попробую сформулировать этот вопрос на французском форуме.


----------



## Q-cumber

Это устройство гораздо чаще называют "плоскогубцы".


----------



## palomnik

Maro, my best guess is that it comes from French _passe_ _à tige_. While it's not a standard French word, it does seem to fit the parameters of long stem pliers.

Maybe it was a French brand name; a handful of those broke into general use in Russian - witness the word карандаш.

*The discussion about карандаш** is moved to this thread.
Frank
Moderator EHL
*


----------



## Kolan

На французском форуме быстро сообразили, о чём может идти речь.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3229851#post3229851

Правильный исходный французский термин - это *passe-tige, пассъ-тижъ* (ход, проход, движение вдоль стержня, стебля, сердцевины), который означает инструмент для зачистки концов (изолированных) электрических проводов и, возможно, их сгибания и механического соединения, чему и могли служить пассатижи в своём оригинальном варианте. Сейчас это может быть универсальный ручной инструмент с большим разнообразием функций, из которых обработка концов проводов является первичной. 

Но, всё-таки, для бани он не годится. Отдадим должное поэту.


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Maro, my best guess is that it comes from French _passe_ _à tige_. While it's not a standard French word, it does seem to fit the parameters of long stem pliers.


Palo, I really encountered this version but it seemed to me quite senseless technically - you can't _passe_ _à tige _with this instrument, and besides, one should await in the etymology of this word something indicating its universality, like we see in other languages.
By the way, are we talking about the same thing? Mine is here: http://www.mastercity.ru/cgi-bin/ml.cgi?test&34

By the way, if it is a brand name, how do you think it might be written in French? Passatige?

*The discussion about карандаш** is moved to this thread.
Frank
Moderator EHL
*


----------



## palomnik

As for whether _пассатижи _comes from a French trade name, it was just a stab in the dark.  I see that you've gotten responses from various individuals who are a good deal more familiar with French than I am.  _A tige _would seem to indicate to me something with a long stem or nose, like needle nosed pliers in English.

*The discussion about карандаш** is moved to this thread.
Frank
Moderator EHL*


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> Это устройство гораздо чаще называют "плоскогубцы".


Не совсем так. Плоскогубцы - основа пассатижей, но помимо этого последнии имеют ещё несколько функциональных элементов. Именно поэтому все иноязычные названия этого инструмента сводятся к "универсальному зажиму".


----------



## Maroseika

> На французском форуме быстро сообразили, о чём может идти речь.


Что ж, похоже, так оно и есть. 
Спасибо за оперативную помощь.



Kolan said:


> Как, например, chantera pas, шантрапа, за которой стоит целый исторический анекдот.
> .


Надеюсь, про шантрапу вы пошутили, потому что к ФЯ она не имеет ни малейшего отношения (равно как бистро - к РЯ).
Фасмер возводит этого слово к с.-в.-нем. santrocke (обман) при чешском посредстве.


----------



## Maroseika

*The discussion about карандаш** is moved to this thread.
Frank
Moderator EHL*



> As for whether _пассатижи _comes from a French trade name, it was just a stab in the dark. I see that you've gotten responses from various individuals who are a good deal more familiar with French than I am. _A tige _would seem to indicate to me something with a long stem or nose, like needle nosed pliers in English.[/


Yes, it seems to me I've already got good reply: passe tige - instrument for clearing the cable ends.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Надеюсь, про шантрапу вы пошутили, потому что к ФЯ она не имеет ни малейшего отношения (равно как бистро - к РЯ).
> Фасмер возводит этого слово к с.-в.-нем. santrocke (обман) при чешском посредстве.


Ничего я не шутил и всё объясню, просто давайте начнём новый тред согласно нашим правилам.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Не совсем так. Плоскогубцы - основа пассатижей, но помимо этого последнии имеют ещё несколько функциональных элементов. Именно поэтому все иноязычные названия этого инструмента сводятся к "универсальному зажиму".



Я согласен, что пассатижи более сложное устройство по отношению к плоскогубцам (они содержат кусачки для проволоки на боковой поверхности и кусачки рядом с губками) и формально называть пассатижи плоскогубцами не вполне корректно. Тем не менее, "плоскогубцы" чаще обычно используется и для пассатижей...я и сам грешен. Кстати, плоскогубцы в чистом виде уже встречаются довольно редко.


----------



## Frank06

*Hi
Normally, I would have deleted all the off-topic posts (i.c. the ones about **карандаш**). However, since the word does deserve some discussion , I created a new thread **about карандаш**, which can be found here.

May I kindly but firmly ask you to stay on topic. The topic in this thread is the word Пассатижи, so please keep it that way. Any other word can be discussed in a new thread.

Frank
Moderator EHL
*


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> На французском форуме быстро сообразили, о чём может идти речь.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3229851#post3229851
> 
> Правильный исходный французский термин - это *passe-tige, пассъ-тижъ* (ход, проход, движение вдоль стержня, стебля, сердцевины), который означает инструмент для зачистки концов (изолированных) электрических проводов и, возможно, их сгибания и механического соединения, чему и могли служить пассатижи в своём оригинальном варианте. Сейчас это может быть универсальный ручной инструмент с большим разнообразием функций, из которых обработка концов проводов является первичной.
> 
> Но, всё-таки, для бани он не годится. Отдадим должное поэту.


К сожалению, ответ оказался неправильным. По крайней мере в настоящее время под *passe-tige* понимается некая перемычка не очень понятного электротехнического назначения, но к нашему инструменту, да и к инстурменту вообще не имеющая никакого отношения.http://www.pioch.com/html/passe-tige.php


----------



## Q-cumber

....Компания "Фольксваген" решила объединиться с Ижевским заводом. Уже в этом году с конвейера сойдут первые "Пассатижи".


----------

